# Ivf books...



## Ravenblu (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi all

Can anyone recommend a good ivf book thats not too much of a heavy read please.  I've looked in to Zita West Guide to fertility and assisted conception but I was wondering if there were any others that had general advise on how to prepare your body for ivf and after.

Thank you x


----------



## BabyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Kate Brian - complete guide to ivf is also good - I do like the zita west book too.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

I found Zita West's previous book, 'Fertility & conception' far more informative than the 'Guide to...' book.  V easy to read and gives you details of supplements/foods to use, and exactly how it all works and what parameters are 'normal'.


----------

